# Really bad quality photos as I used a 2x converter



## lostprophet (Jul 24, 2007)

As some people on this forum are always saying how bad teleconverters are, I keep reading posts saying "lots of distortion, lack of contrast and really bag image quality"  I thought I'd post a thread full of really bad quality shots taken with my Canon 2x extender

*CLICK IMAGE FOR REALLY BAD QUALITY SHOTS SUFFERING FROM DISTORTION, LACK OF CONTRAST AND JUST BAD QUALITY.

*In case you haven't noticed, I'm fed up with reading posts saying tele-converter are nothing but a waste of money. Rant over.


1. Marsh Frog  (this one is very bad as I not only used a 2x extender but also a 12mm extension tube, naughty naughty me)




2. Red Squirrel




3. Fox




4. Fox




5. Fox




6. Otter




7. Otter


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 24, 2007)

Can we diss on the 1.4x converter still? Just kidding 

Actually I'm glad to see these nice shots as I have been considering try one one, thanks.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 24, 2007)

LP I think I've run out of words to describe how awed I am by your photos.


----------



## Buddhabuddha (Jul 24, 2007)

Those are very nice!  I have been thinking about a purchase but haven't heard good things.. thank you for setting me more at ease.


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 24, 2007)

The only thing I can see wrong with any of these is the dodgey wet brown things in the last 2 shots......


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm going against the weight of opinion, but I think the pics are lovely!! (Poo on the naysayers)

Edit: oh, and I agree with Hoppy.


----------



## lkavaney (Jul 24, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> LP I think I've run out of words to describe how awed I am by your photos.


me too hehe he's my hero!


----------



## lkavaney (Jul 24, 2007)

My 2x converter is pretty cool and doesn't mangle up images I hope to trade it in for a pretty white canon one in the not to distant future though


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 24, 2007)

lkavaney said:


> *me too hehe he's my hero!*


 
Oh WHY did you have to say THAT!!!!!


----------



## lkavaney (Jul 24, 2007)

hahaha soweeee :lmao:


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 24, 2007)

jeez finally someone speaks up for extension tubes and tele-converters!

yeah there are bad tele's out there . . . just like there are bad lenses.
that doesn't mean there aren't good ones though.


extension tubes. . . whats the argument people give for lost quality on that?


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 24, 2007)

oh oh and i almost forgot . . . 1,2,4 are my faves. good job!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 24, 2007)

you can clearly see these were all taken with a TC. The quality is bad, lack of contrast etc etc....humbug :er:
I wish i had money, i would buy it all in an instant. 
All of the pics are great..........again :thumbup:


----------



## scubabear6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Shots!! #2,3 &6 are my favorites.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 24, 2007)

Great work salvaging those awful photos. He He LOL With a good matched tele and the right lens, there is no issue with quality. I think a lot of the bad rap is most shooters don't use a rigid enough tripod when focal lengths get long. That and the slower shutter speed due to the loss of 2 stops  just takes a little  thought to get past. The results are obviously worth it. Again, good job, great pix. Really impressed by the frog and fox pix. ( a fox is so darn hard to get close to )


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 24, 2007)

GrfxGuru said:


> Can we diss on the 1.4x converter still? Just kidding
> 
> Actually I'm glad to see these nice shots as I have been considering try one one, thanks.
> 
> ...



 not used a 1.4x ... yet, its on my ever growing list of bit I want



Tangerini said:


> LP I think I've run out of words to describe how awed I am by your photos.



well as long as you don't start saying you've had enough of them, I'll keep posting



Buddhabuddha said:


> Those are very nice!  I have been thinking about a purchase but haven't heard good things.. thank you for setting me more at ease.



no problem



Hoppy said:


> The only thing I can see wrong with any of these is the dodgey wet brown things in the last 2 shots......



you know Ian I might just use you as food for the Bears next time I head over to Whipsnade



Antarctican said:


> Well, I guess I'm going against the weight of opinion, but I think the pics are lovely!! (Poo on the naysayers)
> 
> Edit: oh, and I agree with Hoppy.



thank you and pull the otter one! I saw how impressed you were with the London Otters



lkavaney said:


> me too hehe he's my hero!







lkavaney said:


> My 2x converter is pretty cool and doesn't mangle up images I hope to trade it in for a pretty white canon one in the not to distant future though



Just remember the white Canon ones only work on their white lenses apart from the 200mm F2.8 135mm F2 and the 180mm F3.5 macro



Hoppy said:


> Oh WHY did you have to say THAT!!!!!



Ian, people bow to me  its all part of being a member of the LPAS, Lostprophet Appreciation Society. Remember membership is free for the first 6 months



newrmdmike said:


> jeez finally someone speaks up for extension tubes and tele-converters!
> 
> yeah there are bad tele's out there . . . just like there are bad lenses.
> that doesn't mean there aren't good ones though.
> ...



got a bit carried away with that, no one has said anything bad about tubes



doenoe said:


> you can clearly see these were all taken with a TC. The quality is bad, lack of contrast etc etc....humbug :er:
> I wish i had money, i would buy it all in an instant.
> All of the pics are great..........again :thumbup:



 cheers mate



scubabear6 said:


> Great Shots!! #2,3 &6 are my favorites.



thank you



jstuedle said:


> Great work salvaging those awful photos. He He LOL With a good matched tele and the right lens, there is no issue with quality. I think a lot of the bad rap is most shooters don't use a rigid enough tripod when focal lengths get long. That and the slower shutter speed due to the loss of 2 stops  just takes a little  thought to get past. The results are obviously worth it. Again, good job, great pix. Really impressed by the frog and fox pix. ( a fox is so darn hard to get close to )



many thanks, closest I've been to a fox in the wild was about 300meters and that was just awesome!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 24, 2007)

i also bought a 2x teleconverter for 40 dollars at a local camera show. It works great, the only problem i have is that when coupled with my 35-200 lens, the max aperture size is f/11... i like your photos!


----------



## gtkelly (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh the humanity - these are just horrible. That 2x converter truly is rubbish. I mean look at those bears - they look like otters...

I'll be more than happy to dispose of it for you.


----------



## Kurtis Moore (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you crazy man? Quality looks top notch to me. Great captures. I LOVE the squirrel shot.


----------



## gtkelly (Jul 24, 2007)

Not crazy. Sarcastic maybe, but not crazy. At least that's what I've been telling those other 7 voices in my head. 

As usual these are awesome. All of them. Even the otter-bears...

And the offer to take the 'rubbish' 2x converter off your hands still applies.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 25, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> i also bought a 2x teleconverter for 40 dollars at a local camera show. It works great, the only problem i have is that when coupled with my 35-200 lens, the max aperture size is f/11... i like your photos!



thanking you



Kurtis Moore said:


> Are you crazy man? Quality looks top notch to me. Great captures. I LOVE the squirrel shot.



Not crazy but just fed up with people saying all photos taken with a 2x converter are bad quality, and these were to prove my point that they can be very good



gtkelly said:


> Oh the humanity - these are just horrible. That 2x converter truly is rubbish. I mean look at those bears - they look like otters...
> 
> I'll be more than happy to dispose of it for you.



thanks for the offer but I think I'll keep it ;-)



gtkelly said:


> Not crazy. Sarcastic maybe, but not crazy. At least that's what I've been telling those other 7 voices in my head.
> 
> As usual these are awesome. All of them. Even the otter-bears...
> 
> And the offer to take the 'rubbish' 2x converter off your hands still applies.



and I'm still keeping it


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jul 25, 2007)

Ian, people bow to me  its all part of being a member of the LPAS, Lostprophet Appreciation Society. Remember membership is free for the first 6 months


Yes I heard about this membership - after 6 months he pays you to be a member  If anyone is interested I have some autographed copies of LP - they are reasonably sharp and there are no furry things in the picture - well apart from Hoppy. Great images apart from those bloody OTTERS that follow you about. Is it true you bought the extender on the profit from my eye-cups?


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 25, 2007)

hahahahaha on all the cooments, oh and i think there great to love the frog


----------



## neogfx (Jul 25, 2007)

Really good shots. I love the red squirrell.
And the red fox yawning is awesome. I'm still trying to get a decent capture of a fox, but only ever see them at night when I'm driving past without my camera.


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love #5. What a gorgeous animal.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 26, 2007)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Ian, people bow to me  its all part of being a member of the LPAS, Lostprophet Appreciation Society. Remember membership is free for the first 6 months
> 
> 
> Yes I heard about this membership - after 6 months he pays you to be a member  If anyone is interested I have some autographed copies of LP - they are reasonably sharp and there are no furry things in the picture - well apart from Hoppy. Great images apart from those bloody OTTERS that follow you about. Is it true you bought the extender on the profit from my eye-cups?



To be honest Ray yes it was paid for by the profit of your eyecups


----------



## Holly (Jul 26, 2007)

I of course love the otter photos, but that color in the first one is fabulous! great shots


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 26, 2007)

thank you


----------



## abraxas (Jul 27, 2007)

Sheesh Andy, I never know what to say anymore.  Just a great job, always.  Thanks for taking us along


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 27, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Sheesh Andy, I never know what to say anymore.  Just a great job, always.  Thanks for taking us along



no problem

and if anyone wants to be taken alone for a day just remember one thing, you'll have to put up with my jokes all day :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Jul 27, 2007)

i can handle the otters all day, but the jokes......heck no.


----------



## lasershot (Jul 27, 2007)

Ya bud, there not bad quailty at all! Pretty nice photos, my favorites going to have to be #2


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 28, 2007)

doenoe said:


> i can handle the otters all day, but the jokes......heck no.


:er:


----------

